# Jumping up on people



## Vizsla Baby

Our almost 9 month old Vizsla is the sweetest, most well behaved girl. She is trained to sit, down, walk on a leash and come when called.

However, we cannot seem to break her from jumping up on people. She just loves them (and us) so much she gets excited and jumps up - planting a mouth kiss on anyone under 5 feet, knocking older folks back or sometime hitting men (well, where they don't want to be hit), but most often she places her paws on a persons chest.

Any suggestions that are gentle & kind? She does not respond to harsh training - she's got a soft, sweet personality.


----------



## Ozkar

I shot my first vizsla for doing that......Just kidding......... 

They are very hind leggy dogs, some more than others. But this is a very common issue. I tend to take control of the meetings before the dog has a chance to jump. So I will recall them, make them sit and ask the person not to interact or pat them until they are still. It still takes a long time if you have a jumpy one, but eventually, they walk up to people and sit looking up expecting a pat without jumping at all. Repetition and consistency!


----------



## datacan

OOPS same here. Mine jumped on kids, parents, anybody walking past us, even a police officer 

We set up jump sessions where we jumped up and down together. From time to time I grabbed his feet and said OFF and off he was... I didn't squeeze his paws or pinched between the toes. 
As an added bonus I would make him WHOA and wait for the jump command. I used "let's dance" as the command to run to me and jump up and down.
Real fun. I think it took about a month and now I miss the jump sessions.

Worked for my dog, not sure if other dogs respond the same way, though.


----------



## harrigab

datacan said:


> OOPS same here. Mine jumped on kids, parents, anybody walking past us, even a police officer
> 
> We set up jump sessions where we jumped up and down together. From time to time I grabbed his feet and said OFF and off he was... I didn't squeeze his paws or pinched between the toes.
> As an added bonus I would make him WHOA and wait for the jump command. I used "let's dance" as the command to run to me and jump up and down.
> Real fun. I think it took about a month and now I miss the jump sessions.
> 
> Worked for my dog, not sure if other dogs respond the same way, though.


I'll let you now in about a month then! ha ha, yep Rubes is a jumper too


----------



## Looney

This pretty much goes for ALL types of dogs, not just the V's i'd assume.......
I read on here about alot of "V" problems that i think are just "dog" problems. All dogs get excited and jump if not corrected yes?


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Thanks so much for the suggestions. I'll try the "play time" coupled with repetition/consistency at home. 

Once I fix it here, then it should correct itself in public (people think she's cute & don't stop her from jumping on them, so they aren't helping with the issue).

Vizslas are very smart, trainable dogs but they are also very fun loving & playful.


----------



## redrover

Jasper is horribly, obnoxiously jumpy. It started when some drunk friends of mine gave him lots of love and cuddles when he jumped on them as a puppy (I was not in the room at the time, and I had even lectured them on this!). It hasn't gotten better since, and he's a year old! We're slowly working on it, but it's a rough habit to break, particularly so because he won't jump on me at all, so I have to enlist a brave (sometimes jock-strapped :) soul to give me a hand. He gets so excited about people--he loves, loves, loves them! He'll ignore food for them completely--even the really good stuff. Once a girl in the street thought I was holding him to the side of the sidewalk because he was going to attack her. In her defense, it was dark, but he wasn't growling or barking, just whining and pulling towards her. Ha! Attack her with lots of V love, maybe.

Certain people are jump-worthy, others not. I have not figured it out. Same goes for face licking. It's interesting what dogs see in certain people.

I've been told Vizslas are particularly "springy" dogs, in that a lot of them seem to have jumping issues. But yes, certainly, many dogs jump. I try to take it as a compliment (since I know it just means they're excited to see me and want to say hi!), but it is difficult if it's persistent.


----------



## datacan

I never tried to alter SAMs genetically hard wired behaviors. Instead, I tried to put them on command. The trick is finding fun games. 

Pulling is a hard one, for example. 
So, I made it easier for him. I put the most comfortable harness I coul find on him and let him pull as hard as he wanted. The trick was, the harder he pulled, the slower I walked. Wonderfull workout for both of us and it tends to put some muscle mass on him. Especially, if the leash is connected my waist (google freeleash). Now, he still pulls but much less 
(of course, for ultimate control, the prong collar and later, the E-collar are indispensable).

@ redrover, I left Sam with my brother for 20 minutes and found him afraid of slippery floors


----------



## Suliko

*redrover*, it's like I'm reading about my Sophie! And she's almost two! I do have to say that we haven't trained her on NOT jumping a whole lot because she doesn't jump on me or my hubby. She also doesn't jump equally crazy on everyone. She goes completely nuts over my sister and my niece, not so crazy over my mother-in-law. 

This morning I watched online the Vizsla group at the Westminster dog show, and there were few jumpy Vizslas. It, of course, left me feel good about Sophie's jumping haha


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Just watched the Sporting Dogs in the Westminster show. 

At the end, when they were running the top 5 or 6 dogs around the ring, I got another glimpse of the Vizsla behind it's podium with it's owner.

Guess what it's doing?!?!

Jumping up on her - front feet on her chest. LOL! ;D ;D


----------



## Ozkar

You know, if it were not for the fact that other people get upset by it, I wouldn't even bother stopping my Vizslas jumping up. To me, it is their unique way of showing affection to you. I don't see it as a domination thing, as it is always accompanied by lots of affection, not domineering behaviour.

When mine have done some thing especially good, I actually reward them with what I call a "Vizsla Hug". They jump up on my and I take my glasses off and let them give my face a good long tongue from chin to forehead!!!  Yeah, yeah... I know I am a sick unit, but, I love it as much as they do!!


----------



## AfroViz

My Vizsla is a year old and she still jumps up if she's excited enough. There's not much you can do except choose your deterrent (I'm a paw catcher), stay consistent, and wait for the maturity to catch up with the training. Some dogs are easier than others. This this respect Avery is...not easy ;D


----------



## threefsh

We're having the same issue with Riley, especially on walks. Most friends and family don't mind it, but I feel bad for strangers who she decides to go and greet! I've just started to recall + leash her before people get too close and that has seemed to work really well. The hard part is knowing when to recall her before people get into what I like to call the "danger zone"... haha. She has loved people ever since she was a small pup and everyone said they were "jealous" that she would go to random people, but I envy their dogs because they don't plant their muddy paws on strangers!  I remember one walk at Point Pinole a few weeks ago there were two women walking and one of them had a bright, white sweatshirt on. It was like things went in slow motion as Riley ran up to them (specifically picking the lady with the WHITE sweater to jump on) and planted her muddy paws firmly on the sweater. I was mortified and apologized profusely. I feel like I should start handing out $20 bills for strangers to get their clothes cleaned. :


----------



## texasred

I still have one that's a jumper and she doesn't do it all the time so your never quite sure when its coming. She has learned a new tactic lately. Its the half jump, when she is running up to you from behind. It catches you right at the bend of your knees.


----------



## Crazy Kian

TexasRed said:


> I still have one that's a jumper and she doesn't do it all the time so your never quite sure when its coming. She has learned a new tactic lately. Its the half jump, when she is running up to you from behind. It catches you right at the bend of your knees.


Kian is a bugger sometimes. I swear it's like he knows that if it's a woman he is greeting he doesn't jump as high, he waits for them to bend down then he stands up a little and licks their faces.
But if it's a guy and depending on how tall he is, he goes at them full on and whacks them right in the junk. He nailed a guy hard one day. He was a good sport about it though, said it was the most action he's seen there in some time. :-\

We need to work on Kian's greetings ;D


----------



## redrover

Jasper tailors each jump to inflict the most damage. Greeting a man? Right in the crotch. Greeting a woman? He gets them right in the chest. He's a very smart dog. :-\


----------



## Coco

Coco never jumped until recently. I agree Ozkar - we like it - it is a V hug. However, we were worried that she may jump on the wrong person so now ...we come in and before she has a chance to jump, we bend down so she get a snuggle and she has stopped jumping.

Love the dancing trick! She loves to dance and sing!


----------



## jjohnson

Everyone who has complained about your vizsla jumping up on strangers, stop, and take a moment to be thankful you have a friendly dog! Our Gus hates strangers, and will growl and bark at them- I would absolutely trade that behavior for happy jumping!


----------

